# Giuliani for President?



## t0bytoo (Nov 14, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6145760.stm

God help america...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd got the impression, generally and from the article, that he was relatively moderate, at least in Republican terms.


----------



## D (Nov 15, 2006)

My first reaction was:

NO, NO, NO!

But on further reflection, if he could actually get the support of the Republican party, perhaps he could help shift the tide of the country away from this bullshit Bush theocracy and towards something resembling real, secular government.

Gavin - he is pretty moderate on social issues compared with the evangelicals.  He's pro-choice and not against civil union legislation; but he's also inclined towards censorship of art he doesn't like and cutting social services.  Who knows what would happen if he became president, though I have to say, it would be truly astonishing if things got worse than they are now.


----------



## DMark (Nov 16, 2006)

As a die-hard Democrat, it is highly unlikely that I would vote for any Republican, but Giulani would certainly fall under the category of moderate Republican.  

During his highly publicized divorce, Rudy moved into the apartment of two prominent Gay men and stayed there for quite some time until things settled and he moved out.  Plus, as Mayor of NYC (quite heavily Democratic) he generally got good reviews even from the Democrats.  

As President?  Well, I doubt he will win the nomination for a lot of reasons - and being a New Yorker won't help his chances keeping those conservative states in the South that might become swing states in the election, even if he is a Republican.

Then again, you never know with American politics - anything can, and does, happen.  I would be more inclined to look at John McCain as the most likely Republican candidate, and once again, on many issues, he too could be considered fairly moderate.  

To be quite honest, if either of those two actually wins next time, it would be the first time I, as a Democrat, wouldn't feel the need to slash my wrists or move back to Europe.  They are both far and away better than Bush by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Nov 17, 2006)

I like him, he did a superb job cleaning up NYC - it's now a very safe city, unlike London or Manchester.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 17, 2006)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> I like him, he did a superb job cleaning up NYC - it's now a very safe city, unlike London or Manchester.



Aye and with that in mind, if he ever did become president, it's worth revisting a line from Gil Scott-Heron's B Movie...



> Get off my planet by sundown.



His "no tolerance" approach was accused (and rightly so) of being racist. Instead of treating the underlying causes, like many short-sighted, lazy thinkers, he treated the symptoms. Bravo, Rudi.


----------



## dada (Nov 20, 2006)

i know he cleaned up new york and time square now is a friggin disney land.
but scary thought that is.


----------



## septic tank (Nov 20, 2006)

*Giuliani for pres?*

Hahahahahahahahaha, etc.!

Dude dresses in drag, announced he was getting a divorce on TV (before telling his wife) and then moved in with a gay couple and their shitzu. How's that gonna fly with the knuckle-draggers for Jesus? Na. Ga. Happen. I believe he's even pro-choice. And then there's his pals, like mobbed-up Bernie Kerik, who used taxpayer money to finance his love nest over the open grave that was Ground Zero for his trysts with rightwing publisher Judith Regan. 

On the upside for his chances, he hates Black people with the best of 'em, and nobody in the GOP has a better track record of dumping on the poor and the homeless. And of course, there's his strong record on homeland security (like electing to locate his counterterrorism bunker in the already once-bombed WTC). 

But I wouldn't bet on it. Huckabee and McCain are the only realistic candidates in this race so far, and they've both got serious liabilities. For the dark horse, don't rule out my old governor, Tommy Thompson, who got his start running a good old fashioned race baiting campaign against the Chippewa upstate so that his buddies in the mining industry could move in on their lands. Unfortunately for him, the Medicare drug company giveaway he presided over is probably about to go south as old folks fall through the donut hole, stop taking their meds and die.


----------



## zion (Nov 22, 2006)

I talked to a local firefighter about Giuliani, and he told me that the year after 350 firefighters died at the Twin Towers, Giuliani announced that their positions and the positions of the cops who died would be cut permanently.

Classy guy.


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Nov 22, 2006)

There's an old saying on my block in alphabet city, "knock 'em down and charge 'em for a massage." I will not hesitate to use this to describe evil Rudi.

Go away, Giuliani.


----------

